# Mini Pet Portraits



## tlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello,

I thought I should put up an ad for my miniature pet portraits service. The portraits are 2.5*3.5 inches and painted in Artists quality Acrylics.

Pricing and Ordering Details
Mini Pet Portraits Gallery

Thanks for looking.


----------

